# Honeywell L4006A Aqua stat wiring



## Cornell3786 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am working on the last piece of my Econoburn 150 boiler install, and I never put any thought into this, thinking it would be a no-brain er.

The wiring diagram does not make sense to me. The terminals on the Aqua stat are not labeled.
The white piece of paper describes the circuit panel on the back of my boiler.







Could someone help simplify??


----------



## avc8130 (Nov 5, 2012)

What is the aquastat supposed to do?  The L4006A is a Break On Rise aquastat.  The 2 terminals will be connected until the water temp reaches the set point of the aquastat.  Generally this is used as the boiler over temp control.

ac


----------



## Cornell3786 (Nov 5, 2012)

I got hosed by my boiler dealer. I was supposed to by sent everything I would need for the install. He sent me one pump, almost no parts, 1" underground pipe(later to find its way undersized) and this aquastat. Also wanted me to plumb this in without a near boiler loop.

To be honest I dont know what it is supposed to do. I thought it communicated with the blower, turning it on and off depending on water temp.


----------



## avc8130 (Nov 5, 2012)

It might be the control aquastat.  I don't have an Econoburn so I'm not 100% sure.  Since it is a break on rise, it could be used for the draft fan.  Set to 180 it would "break" when the water temp hits 180 and "make" when the water temp drops below the differential setting.  My Wood Gun uses a L4006A for this function.

ac


----------



## Cornell3786 (Nov 5, 2012)

That sounds like it would work.

So it shouldn't matter what wire is on what terminal when the temp gets to whatever I set it to it will break and turn the fan off.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 5, 2012)

It's just a simple on/off switch, more or less.

Line in on one side (black power wire), then line out to blower on the other (also black) - wire nut the whites together inside the enclosure.

My guess.


----------



## avc8130 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cornell3786 said:


> That sounds like it would work.
> 
> So it shouldn't matter what wire is on what terminal when the temp gets to whatever I set it to it will break and turn the fan off.


 
Correct.

ac


----------



## Cornell3786 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys I've learned a ton from everyone here! Much appreciated


----------



## goosegunner (Nov 6, 2012)

Did you get the documentation with the boiler?

PDF documents available on Econoburn site under resources.

My Econoburn controller has terminals for the aqustat. It is a safety that shutsdown the fan if there is a overheat.  The controller also does that at setpoint, this is extra.



Are you using storage?  If so their recommended bypass loop is adequate for return protection, install a Danfoss or similar.

gg


----------

